# SUPAGARD??? I don't get it!



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Supagard... it's something that's been bugging me for some time now so I thought I'd share my experiences with you all and see what sort of comments arise from it...

I've never thought much of all these ptfe/teflon based paint protection products of which there are are few. The above mentioned, Diamond Brite, A-Glaze, Lifeshine etc etc. However,

One of the big companys I'm contracted to have a huge line up of Astons, Range Rovers, Porsches, stacks of BMW's, Audi's and Mercs some of which do get the Supagard applied from dealer. (unfortunately I have no influience at all what they do with their money :wall

A year ago 2 guys that work there both ordered Porsches, a 911 C4 and a Cayman S both in white both on 10 plates, both had the Supagard applied and each car arrived with in a day of each other.

I maintain these cars on a weekly basis so said Porsches are washed every week. (ph neutral shampoo + 2BM)

1 year down the line the 911 has absolutley no evidence what so ever of having any form of protection on at all but surprisingly the Cayman still sheets water like it's had a coat a month ago??? 

As I said both cars ordered same time, same dealer and delivered same time.

Why would one last so much longer than other? application is the only thing I can think of but comments welcome on this :thumb:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

One was done by Paul Dalton and the other by average Joe!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

application and maybe the sort of conditions the cars are used in. is one used more than the other (i.e one for winter, one for summer)?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lots of thing like how many miles the cars have done,if one is garaged one one is not ect.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

0507448n said:


> One was done by Paul Dalton and the other by average Joe!


Really?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> application and maybe the sort of conditions the cars are used in. is one used more than the other (i.e one for winter, one for summer)?


Both cars come from the same sort of area, both have done a similar mileage, each car owned by different people so both used everyday.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Ross said:


> Lots of thing like how many miles the cars have done,if one is garaged one one is not ect.


Both cars have done similar mileage and both are garaged.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Must be the application then.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe ones had a lot of TFR washes.....


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Frothey said:


> maybe ones had a lot of TFR washes.....


After care does play a big part providing that the product was applied correctly in the first place.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Ross said:


> Must be the application then.


Thats what I was thinking but how does it make so much difference?



Frothey said:


> maybe ones had a lot of TFR washes.....


I'm the only one that looks after them and don't use TFR


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

888-Dave said:


> Thats what I was thinking but how does it make so much difference?
> 
> I'm the only one that looks after them and don't use TFR


If the product has been buffed off before it has fully cured it will affect the durability.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Ross said:


> If the product has been buffed off before it has fully cured it will affect the durability.


Makes sense


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

more over who applied it, were they treated by the same person, if not one may have correctly prepped the paint the other may not have....simple, unless of course it was the same guy, maybe he was rushing the 2nd, who knows....thing is though if 1 has failed then the customer should follow up his guarantee, Supagard will then send area manager round and find out who applied and whether it was done correctly....its how they work I am afraid, even the big guys get audited....


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

I ended up paying about £450 for a full supaguard protection package and I feel completely ripped off If I'm honest. My son spilt some water on the seat 2 days after I got it and it stained the seat and Ive never really felt that the paintworks had any protection from it at all. I'm going to have to call them and have a moan me thinks


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

James0911 said:


> I ended up paying about £450 for a full supaguard protection package and I feel completely ripped off If I'm honest. My son spilt some water on the seat 2 days after I got it and it stained the seat and Ive never really felt that the paintworks had any protection from it at all. I'm going to have to call them and have a moan me thinks


you should do mate, as a Supagard applicator they will get audited, go here http://www.supagard.co.uk/ find your area manager and speak to them, they will sort it....did you activate your guarantee....?


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

phobia said:


> you should do mate, as a Supagard applicator they will get audited, go here http://www.supagard.co.uk/ find your area manager and speak to them, they will sort it....did you activate your guarantee....?


Yea it was activated by the dealer when I picked the keys up. Thing is I wouldn't have bothered getting it if I was on this site beforehand lol


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

phobia said:


> more over who applied it, *were they treated by the same person,* if not one may have correctly prepped the paint the other may not have....simple, unless of course it was the same guy, maybe he was rushing the 2nd, who knows....*thing is though if 1 has failed then the customer should follow up his guarantee*, Supagard will then send area manager round and find out who applied and whether it was done correctly....its how they work I am afraid, even the big guys get audited....


I would have no idea if they were treated by the same person as have nothing to do with said Porsche dealership.

The chaps that own these cars earn so much money that they just wouldn't really care if their "Supagard" wasn't working. (unfortunately)

It just got my attention that the difference is so huge from a product still working after a year to the other that looks like it had nothing applied at all, both with very similar day to day lives.

Looks like with the right approach, could this product actually work?


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been working at Robins and Day in Canterbury for the last 3 weeks valeting temporarily and the idiots that Ive been working with are completely unbelievable. Unfortunately they only get paid £4 per car that needs Supaguard applied, therefore it has no cure time, and its mainly only the bonnet and roof that it even gets applied to. A quick spray inside to make it smell like its been protected and the wheels never get done. On the VERY rare occasion when its not busy then the whole car may get protected, but again with no cure time. 

i have used Supaguard a couple of times and have seen fairly good results, but not the 3 years its garunteed for. But it is garunteed, so any problems just phone them up and complain.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> I would have no idea if they were treated by the same person as have nothing to do with said Porsche dealership.
> 
> The chaps that own these cars earn so much money that they just wouldn't really care if their "Supagard" wasn't working. (unfortunately)
> 
> ...


As Supagard approved I will say that in light of what Pimms has just put then its most likely an idiot thats applied it to one or the other, as you know a well prepared paint with the right sealant on will last its manufacturers statement, ive had a full 10 months from Werkstat Acrylic Jett on a customers car, and thats not a guaranteed product....the guarantee isnt to say it will stop you from getting swirl marks, which is why people keep saying "its crap because i still have swirls" or it has "come off"...simple answer...hand car wash...nothing will stay on if customers go to these but dealerships dont give 2 squirts of rusty monkey p155 what happens afterwards....but they should, because they will, as said before be audited and if need be removed from Supagard's directory....if the guarantee has been activated the client should be fine but he is well within his right to ask someone else to reapply at the expense of the previous dealership....thats what I agreed with my area manager anyway...


----------

